# It's started: BMW hating



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i started this new job a little while ago. and i know the boss from a previous job, he scouted me away from my last job, so i know him pretty well. anyways, he drives a saab 9-3 auto.

and i knew going in he'd constantly be bashing my balls about my bimmer, and immediately he's on my case, saying how he's paying me too much and how a young guy like me is driving a bimmer, blablabla. (i'm 2.5 years out of school)

then he says his saab is faster because it's turbo. :rofl:

then he says he has a manual tranny too because he can shift the gears on his automatic. :rofl: and this guys worked at ford and has a masters in mechanical engineering. 

then he says his car has 215hp but is faster cuz it has turbo, then a few days later, he says it has 250 hp. :rofl: (saab 9-3's either have 175 or 210 hp, i bet he has the 175 version)

then i told him i drive a bimmer cuz i like the driving dynamics and i love driving and he says all cars in that price range drive similar. :tsk:

and my co-worker joins in saying how a bmw is a ripoff because you have to buy all these packages. (who drives a dilapitated camry)

damn jealous haters. i KNOW they'd both rather have a bmw. :bigpimp:

especially since the boss' 250hp, 'manual' 9-3 has been in the shop 3 times in the last 3 weeks. :rofl: but being the bigger man :rofl: i don't rub his face in it.

at my last job, everyone else was congratulating me on the car.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

If you really want to mess him up, you should let him drive your car. He'd never want to get into that Saab again.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i doubt he can drive manual. and as a rule, i don't let anyone drive my car. i did give him a ride in it once, he never said a complimentary word about the car, as expected.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

he's jealous


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah, he is.

btw, off topic, but why is your car for sale? if you don't mine me asking of course... getting something better?


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> yeah, he is.
> 
> btw, off topic, but why is your car for sale? if you don't mine me asking of course... getting something better?


nevermind, i found this topic. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61859

you know you'll miss the 325i so much when you sell it.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Travis,

You better not be getting a Ford


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

philippek said:


> Travis,
> 
> You better not be getting a Ford


Worse, a Ford SUV :eeps:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Kill them both.:behead:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

It's the "BMW Stigma"  

Just because you have a BMW, everyone thinks you have lotsa money for driving such an "expensive" car.... nevermind that most of these trucks/SUVs nowadays aren't cheap either.... :dunno: Do they think of BMWs as "exotic"?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> It's the "BMW Stigma"
> 
> Just because you have a BMW, everyone thinks you have lotsa money for driving such an "expensive" car.... nevermind that most of these trucks/SUVs nowadays aren't cheap either.... :dunno: Do they think of BMWs as "exotic"?


I agree. Hey, I never thought to consider my wife's 318i as an 'exotic' European car.  :rofl:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Worse, a Ford SUV :eeps:


Get a rope...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> It's the "BMW Stigma"
> 
> Just because you have a BMW, everyone thinks you have lotsa money for driving such an "expensive" car.... nevermind that most of these trucks/SUVs nowadays aren't cheap either.... :dunno: Do they think of BMWs as "exotic"?


I live this one too, since I am a mere gov't worker people give me the "you civil servants are overpaid" sh1t all the time :flipoff: Even co-worker  at my car, I especially get a kick out of those who have Expeditions or the like that retailed for close, or more, to what I paid for my car :tsk: Now if I had a 7 or Z8 I *might* see there point :angel:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

My boss paid north of $43k for a new Jeep Chickadee.I paid $33 for a one year old Ci...and he gives me ship....(?) 

We have a full-time hand car wash in my building, so there is no reason not to have the guy wash the ride weekly. The boss sweats me because my car is "always so clean".... I'm like WTF??? What kinda comment is that? Not to worry - I'll prolly have his job in another year based on his decision making capabilities.
It's like the people who move to Valencia/Palmdale and immediately start hating on L.A. They have this never-dying need to convince you that life is not complete unless you move out to the 661..all the while you know they are choking on the 5 fwy twice a day for hours at a time and deep down wish they were not.


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (May 13, 2004)

*Quote And Car*

Mr. Rizzo, I love your Bumper Sticker considering what happened today! :bawling:

How did the guy take that picture of the car in the middle of the road? I would have been scared.



Frank Rizzo said:


> My boss paid north of $43k for a new Jeep Chickadee.I paid $33 for a one year old Ci...and he gives me ship....(?)
> 
> We have a full-time hand car wash in my building, so there is no reason not to have the guy wash the ride weekly. The boss sweats me because my car is "always so clean".... I'm like WTF??? What kinda comment is that? Not to worry - I'll prolly have his job in another year based on his decision making capabilities.
> It's like the people who move to Valencia/Palmdale and immediately start hating on L.A. They have this never-dying need to convince you that life is not complete unless you move out to the 661..all the while you know they are choking on the 5 fwy twice a day for hours at a time and deep down wish they were not.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Heheh...I used to own a 9-3 auto before I got my car. These modern Saabs are absurd, especially since GM bought 50% of the company. Don't worry about whatever your boss says. You can sleep easy knowing the following about his car:

1. His SID (Saab Info Display--the little LCD display) will develop dead pixels and die at least once--that is if it hasn't already--and will cost $500 if he's out of warranty.

2. He will experience so many rattles in his car that his fillings will come loose.

3. When it's cold out, usually around 33 degrees, there will be the most startling creak from under the car that will make him think that the chassis is separating from the unibody (it's not, but it'll sound like it).

4. He must love the turbo-induced lag whenever he floors the car. One day, some giant SUV will plow into him while he's trying to cut the guy off. Yay, turbo.

5. One day, he'll discover that Saab parts cost more than BMW parts, and that they tend to fail a lot quicker. That day will probably come when he realizes that the strut tower mounts are failing on him--that's a fun one.

It may sound strange, but Saab drivers seem to have a bizarre fixation with BMWs. Whenever winter rolls around, the number of posts on sites like www.saabnet.com about how so and so happily blasted through snow while some poor bimmer was stuck on the side of the road, will exponentially multiply. Apparently, this is their version of a "kill story." There are some things about Saab that I love, mostly things about the earlier pre-GM cars. But they will never be better than BMWs. The only Saab worth owning is the discontinued 9-3 Viggen, and even then it needs the Viggen Rescue Kit to really make it competitive with a stock bimmer in the handling department.


----------



## BloodRedHog (Mar 9, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> I live this one too, since I am a mere gov't worker people give me the "you civil servants are overpaid" sh1t all the time :flipoff: Even co-worker  at my car, I especially get a kick out of those who have Expeditions or the like that retailed for close, or more, to what I paid for my car :tsk: Now if I had a 7 or Z8 I *might* see there point :angel:


:stupid: Last week, my wife bought a Yukon. It had an MSRP higher than my ZHP.
Even so, because of the "perception" people have about BMW (and I experienced this in '97 with my 328), my sisters, brother-in-laws, and dad know about the new Yukon but no one knows about the new ZHP. At some point, I guess they will find out, but I am delaying the grief.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> I live this one too, since I am a mere gov't worker people give me the "you civil servants are overpaid" sh1t all the time :flipoff: Even co-worker  at my car, I especially get a kick out of those who have Expeditions or the like that retailed for close, or more, to what I paid for my car :tsk: Now if I had a 7 or Z8 I *might* see there point :angel:


A good way to get their goat, since they seem to be implying there is something superior about the BMW over an "ordinary" car (otherwise, why would it be a point of criticism as a premium posession?) is to just ask them this:

"What're your car payment for your Explorer?"

"I'm leasing it for $449 a month".

"Oh. I'm leasing my BMW 330ci, the Ultimate Driving Machine, for a bit less. You see, it's not that I'm paid too much as a government employee... It's just that you're stupid."


----------



## SoN][c (May 25, 2004)

Matthew330Ci said:


> i started this new job a little while ago. and i know the boss from a previous job, he scouted me away from my last job, so i know him pretty well. anyways, he drives a saab 9-3 auto.
> 
> and i knew going in he'd constantly be bashing my balls about my bimmer, and immediately he's on my case, saying how he's paying me too much and how a young guy like me is driving a bimmer, blablabla. (i'm 2.5 years out of school)
> 
> ...


where do you work?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

cantona7 said:


> Heheh...I used to own a 9-3 auto before I got my car. These modern Saabs are absurd, especially since GM bought 50% of the company. Don't worry about whatever your boss says. You can sleep easy knowing the following about his car:
> 
> 1. His SID (Saab Info Display--the little LCD display) will develop dead pixels and die at least once--that is if it hasn't already--and will cost $500 if he's out of warranty.
> 
> ...


Excellent post! :thumbup:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah people get funny sometimes about that stuff. I've gotten some grief about the 330 ("must be nice to be rich"), but I am used to it from when I bought my first BMW moto. 

OK the funny part. Last week I was laid off from my job (the company is not doing well and my product was not selling - it was not a surprise.) The boss calls me in and tells me, and mentions "it's tough too because you just bought that new BMW." No, I tell him, I had been saving for it for a while and bought it in cash. I am not sure if he was relieved or envious!


----------



## Crystal (May 31, 2004)

Screw him! He doesn't know what a real car is. A bimmer is a driving machine and cannot be topped by any other car on the road escpecially a Saab of all things.

Crystal


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

he is not jealous, he is just busting your ballllz


----------



## JRJOHNKC (Jun 6, 2004)

I just got my 325i last week and already the player hating has started. My boss was the first to chime in.. "A BMW...!!!!" This coming from someone who drives a $50,000 Suburban. It just kills me the jealousy that a BMW brings out in people. My father-in-law buys a $40,000 truck and no one says a word to him. I buy a $33,000 325i and suddenly I'm rich...!!! :rofl: 

I just give them on of these :flipoff: 

Secretly everyone wishes they had a BMW. I saved up and made my dream come true.


----------



## HankM3 (Nov 5, 2002)

For a Saab driver, every day is like the Player Hater's Ball.

A good response, "If you'll excuse me, I need to drive my vehicle home and put some water in your mama's dish."


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Um, I hope this thread doesn't get linked to other forums, because y'all sound VERY arrogant and snooty...


----------



## mathewquick (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's talk about JEALOUSY. 

Of my group of friends there is one guy (who is seriously into cars by the way) who always has to have something better or be better than everyone else. If you said you snow boarded down Mt. Everest he would say that he did it do but naked while having sex. You know just that sort of guy. 

Well one of the other guys in the group got a new M3 convertible and brought it over to show it off and everyone thought it was incredibly cool. However when the jealous guy hops in the passenger seat he sits there for like a minute shrugs his shoulders and say "....huh....I gues this is nice..." and then gets out. Like he had just brought over his new Kia and not an M3. Some people just amaze me. There's good jealousy and bad jealousy and that was definitely an example of the bad kind.

-Quick


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

Wow. I must be rich. I have 99 Expedition and 04 530.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Matthew330Ci said:


> and this guys worked at ford and has a masters in mechanical engineering.


That says it all...... :rofl:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

If I had a dollar for everytime I heard "My ????? is just as good as your BMW and costs ???? less money..." I'd be driving an M5!

I test drove a Saab 900 back in 1996 when I was shopping for a 328is. A buddy of mine had just leased a Saab. I couldn't have been less impressed by the car. A while after I got my 3'er, he drove it and said "it's just like the Saab, but a little more isolated." WHAT? Isolated? He's a good programmer, but he doesn't know jack $hit about cars!

You have nothing to prove to your boss, enjoy your car and let him talk smack. You know why you drive what you drive, that's all that counts. Every time I go "back home" to visit my family, I run into friends of theirs who always ask what I'm driving now and always respond with "what, didn't they have any Saturns?" I can't even respond to that! :rofl:


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> A good way to get their goat, since they seem to be implying there is something superior about the BMW over an "ordinary" car (otherwise, why would it be a point of criticism as a premium posession?) is to just ask them this:
> 
> "What're your car payment for your Explorer?"
> 
> ...


 :stupid:

I pull the same stunt because I get similar :jack: from the yodells I work with.

However, I kind of like the 9-5 and was thinking about getting one for the wife.


----------



## otto325ci (Apr 16, 2002)

JRJOHNKC said:


> I just got my 325i last week and already the player hating has started. My boss was the first to chime in.. "A BMW...!!!!" This coming from someone who drives a $50,000 Suburban. It just kills me the jealousy that a BMW brings out in people. My father-in-law buys a $40,000 truck and no one says a word to him. I buy a $33,000 325i and suddenly I'm rich...!!! :rofl:
> 
> I just give them on of these :flipoff:
> 
> Secretly everyone wishes they had a BMW. I saved up and made my dream come true.


I heard all that crap too, "What are you a snob?", "Man you must be rich" meanwhile I know that they make more than I do or drive more expensive cars.

never underestimate the power of an inferiority complex...


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

mathewquick said:


> If you said you snow boarded down Mt. Everest he would say that he did it do but naked while having sex. You know just that sort of guy.


:rofl: holy crap, that was a funny metaphor..

the new job kinda sucks, i haven't had a chance to visit the fest since 6/5 cuz i work so damn late. one day he pulled me into his office and in effect tells me that he expects me to work late every day. wtf.. basically he said it looks bad if i'm a 'clockwatcher'. he said that cuz one day i came in early so i could leave a bit early and when his boss came by looking for me, i was already gone. so he's saying i should stay late so i look good to his boss and to others in the office. 

i have no problem staying late if there's work to be done but i'm not going to stay late just for the sake of staying late. and the thing is my coworker does work really late, then work at home at night, and regularly work weekends. :tsk:

but all is moot, because in only a few weeks, they have my drowning in work, so i really have no choice but to work late and work at home at night (tuesday, i worked till midnight at home). well, either i'll get used to it or look for another job or ask my last company if they still want me back.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Matthew330Ci said:


> :rofl: holy crap, that was a funny metaphor..
> 
> the new job kinda sucks, i haven't had a chance to visit the fest since 6/5 cuz i work so damn late. one day he pulled me into his office and in effect tells me that he expects me to work late every day. wtf.. basically he said it looks bad if i'm a 'clockwatcher'. he said that cuz one day i came in early so i could leave a bit early and when his boss came by looking for me, i was already gone. so he's saying i should stay late so i look good to his boss and to others in the office.
> 
> ...


Sounds like slave labor to me... life is to short to put up with that crap. :thumbdwn:

The way look at it they pay me for 40 hours so I work 40 and once in a while I'll put in the extra hour if needed.

With a salary wages the more hours you work the less you're really being paid per hour. :dunno:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Matthew330Ci said:


> i have no problem staying late if there's work to be done but i'm not going to stay late just for the sake of staying late.


My first job out of college was with AT&T, and we were very busy with lots of late hours and weekends... I figured, "OK, I"m a noob, I'll pay my dues and eventually get down to a regular schedule"... Well, after two years of not having weekends, sleeping in my VW camper bus in the parking garage and IMO, paying my dues, things chilled out and my work become your basic 40HRs a week.... About a year later, my next review comes around, and they tell me, "Your not working as hard as you used to"... I told them that when there was a need I would, but as there presently was no need for it, why do it for show? Wrong answer... guess who got layed off at the next go-around of cuts!  I got the last laugh though... My next job was with EDS as a consultant, and guess where they had me working... AT&T, in the same office, with the same people! And yes, I was making more money! :banana: So, long story short, do what you feel you have to do, but don't be afraid to say "Enough" when enough is enough! :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Salvator said:


> So, long story short, do what you feel you have to do, but don't be afraid to say "Enough" when enough is enough! :thumbup:


Because no matter what, you'll end up getting laid off then working at the same place for more money?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Simply tell him: "I bought it for the resale". He'll skulk away with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> Because no matter what, you'll end up getting laid off then working at the same place for more money?


:doh: Well, what I meant was, that something better will come along... In my case, the benefit was that as a consultant, I was treated much better at AT&T then I was as an employee, and when I got tired of working there, I was able to get another position within EDS, working elsewhere... After leaving AT&T, I worked for MCI in the DC area, Sprint PCS in Kansas City, Winstar in the DC area and around the country and a German telecom company in Dusseldorf... That last gig was especially nice! :drink:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Salvator said:


> :doh: Well, what I meant was, that something better will come along... In my case, the benefit was that as a consultant, I was treated much better at AT&T then I was as an employee, and when I got tired of working there, I was able to get another position within EDS, working elsewhere... After leaving AT&T, I worked for MCI in the DC area, Sprint PCS in Kansas City, Winstar in the DC area and around the country and a German telecom company in Dusseldorf... That last gig was especially nice! :drink:


And now you're back in NoVA. Can't get enough of the DC metro area, eh? :thumbup:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Look for a NEW JOB.....that will shut him up.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> And now you're back in NoVA. Can't get enough of the DC metro area, eh? :thumbup:


Actually, I lived here the whole time... They used to fly me back and forth to Kansas every week, and the Dusseldorf trip was a 3 month stint with one fly-back half way through... I had them import my wife over for a week instead, had a nice little European vacation out of the deal! :thumbup:


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

To the ford comment - Isn't the ford acronym "Fixed Or Repaired Daily"? 

My mom and I _were_ looking at a mercedes E/S class for the next cars but decided on a 330XI back on 03. Since then she has gone back for a fully loaded 545i and loves it.

The nice thing is that her brother is all smiles over what his sister bought. When they were growing up they didn't have much and he is really happy for her.

My friends over my 330XI, not so happy. One drives a jetta and the other an acura which had them acting like top dogs when my vehcile in high school was an old 92 cherokee with a bad paint job (I'm 22). Things got tipped upside down when I took delivery of my 03 330xi. 

Ah well, old doors close, new doors open 

Now my brother is biting his lip for getting a camaro Z28, which he tuned up to be pretty fast. He only has problems in those sharp corners  Now he's saving up for the forthcoming BMW M3/4.

And as my name suggests, I'm awaiting the new M5


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

whoa, a trip down memory lane... 

but since it was dug up, i left the company a couple of months afterwards and came back to the place where i was before.

the boss was pissed as hell because it's the same company that laid him off so he naturally hates that company and that i was going back there.


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

JRJOHNKC said:


> I just got my 325i last week and already the player hating has started. My boss was the first to chime in.. "A BMW...!!!!" This coming from someone who drives a $50,000 Suburban. It just kills me the jealousy that a BMW brings out in people. My father-in-law buys a $40,000 truck and no one says a word to him. I buy a $33,000 325i and suddenly I'm rich...!!! :rofl:


I just tell people "Hey I got the most entry level car in the BMW lineup - it's a BMW but barely". They don't need to know it's a 330iZHP :-D


----------



## brianj747 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Mr.wolf*

Tell your boss to put his money where his mouth is and have a little race! There's no way that dog can hang.


----------



## Chupracabre (Mar 5, 2005)

Personally I think Saabs look better if they are driven backwards.

This had to some mistake back in the day and no one - even today has the gall to admit it.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Chupracabre said:


> Personally I think Saabs look better if they are driven backwards.
> 
> This had to some mistake back in the day and no one - even today has the gall to admit it.


 :rofl: :bustingup :bustingup

-Mark


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

It's all about managing and budgeting your money. Some people got it, some people don't.

Life's too short to drink the cheap stuff. I am going through on my journey of life enjoying the very best I can afford. Sometimes I might have to eat PB&J fora month, but life is still good.

Oh and *FORD stands for*: F***ed Over, Rebuilt Dodge; Fixed Or Repaired Daily; Found On Road, Dead. Ford fans tell you: First On Race Day.

Now for me to dig through these service records for my 2002.

~Vroomer


----------



## eimSD (Feb 22, 2005)

I found this thread really surprising, especially since the original poster is in So. Calif. Bimmers are SO common here... I'm getting my first one next month, no one's been anything other than congratulatory, positive about it for me. I may be unusual in that I'm able to pay cash for it (thanks to ED, and ESPP shares I'd accumulated in the company I work for), but they're all over the place (dozens in the parking lot where I work, as well as many MB, Lexuses (Lexi?  ), similar), it almost feels like it's not that big a deal. It is for me, though.


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

eimSD said:


> I found this thread really surprising, especially since the original poster is in So. Calif. Bimmers are SO common here...


It's a different story here on the east coast. Be 20 driving a new 330XI and you get tons of dirty looks. Even dirtier in a 545i.

Why are people so mean! :dunno:


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

well at leat you guys don't get hte **** I do in my black convertible in ohio. people do things that endager my freaking life on the road. The dirty looks from older people and people swerving behind you left and right for a mile (to get your attention) is nothing. think about being on the highway in a stand still (going about 5 mph in a traffic jam) - and have an accord who was tail gaiting you for a few miles giong 85, stay about 1/2 mile behind you with nobody in between. He guns on the accelerator while youre stopped watchign in your rear view mirror. you see him coming at 110+ easily, and at hte last second he slams on his brakes. you hear his tires squeal. he comes within inches of the rear of your car, adn then honks. you raise you rhadn to say "wtf?" and he waves back. Then you notice close and he's balding and is having a mid life crisis and is only in his accord and not a BMW.

Not dissing accords, I like the car a lot - but give me a ****ing break.

-ELmO


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

elmalloc said:


> He guns on the accelerator while your'e stopped watching in your rear view mirror. You see him coming at 110+ easily, and at the last second he slams on his brakes. You hear his tires squeal. He comes within inches of the rear of your car, and then honks.


You ALMOST got rear-ended. I DID get rear-ended! By a chevy-type astro van (the ones with curtains in the rear windows) AND A bus! My car barely had 300 miles on it after two months of ownership and I got vehicularly butt-humped!.

The investigating police assumed I hopped into the lane and made the van stop short but I told them I saw the guy coming around the turn while I was in gridlock and was braced for impact....just not the SECOND impact, whiplash galore.

Thanks to the rigid design structures of the 3-series, I could drive away a short distance out of the traffic while the van was...well crippled. My rear end had less damage than his front end. Either way the bill was some $1400 for the repair including my $500 deductible.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

It's different when it's an "ACCIDENT". The dude was driving like that on purpose, he had full intent to speed up and come as close as he could and then slam on his brake at over 100+ mph to get as close as possible to me. 

Your case is probably reckless driving, mne has intent to incur fear. The outcome is not the only matter at stake, sorry to hear about your luck though!


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

elmalloc said:


> Your case is probably reckless driving, mine has intent to incur fear. The outcome is not the only matter at stake, sorry to hear about your luck though!


Reckless driving, dangerous driving; same difference 

The end result can be the same, but for me, when I come to a stop now I'm always looking Back with an eye on my 'out'. 225HP to AWD will grip quite quickly if i need to rocket into safety the next time.

Although that particular time it was gridlocked all around, so i was screwed either way.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

E60orBust said:


> Reckless driving, dangerous driving; same difference
> 
> The end result can be the same, but for me, when I come to a stop now I'm always looking Back with an eye on my 'out'. 225HP to AWD will grip quite quickly if i need to rocket into safety the next time.
> 
> Although that particular time it was gridlocked all around, so i was screwed either way.


Not same difference though, =P. I look at it as someone who fires off a gun accidentally and kills you, or someone who points a gun at your head and intentionally tries to miss. Of course I choose the latter, but it's scary. =)


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

Careful, this might start into a crazy driver thread.

Just today I was on my way back from sears and a guy cuts over from the left 'fast' lane onto my side and almost clipped me, apparently on purpose because he DID look then cut the wheel after riding the bumper of a car in his own lane. I blow my horn and he whips around and brandishes 'the birdie' AND to attempt to add insult to injury he slams on his brakes. :yikes:

What was in my backseat was now in the front seat but good brakes on my part = avoiding rear-ending an asshole, even though the 10 or so drivers around us would have sided with me. 

Nonetheless, my better driving skills (read traffic knowledge) ended up with me in front and him riding my bumper for some 5 miles WITH his birdie out the whole way. I hit my breaks a few times to return the favor but not to the degree he did the first time. I just decided to do the EXACT speed limit which created a rolling wall with a big rig :rofl: 

His car - some old style Chevy Camaro wanna-be with a reverse hood scoop (opening towards windshield) and Florida plates. I wipped my camera phone out and got a picture of his birdie but he had no front plates, just rear so no REAL ID.


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

Read a few horror stories. I'm glad i live in L.A. where everyone has a bimmer or a benz and no one knows how to drive. I think it evens things out a bit  There are alot of jealous ****s out there all you can do is avoid bringing yourself down to their level by driving like a maniac (although people around here say the craziest drivers on the freeways are the ones in bimmers). I'd say thats probably true for some of the bimmer drivers out here but, if the car is capable...


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

Matthew330Ci said:


> damn jealous haters. i KNOW they'd both rather have a bmw. :bigpimp:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Don't forget about the bimmer drivers that "hate" on other bimmer drivers. Like when a 20 year old kid is driving the $60k bimmer and the other older bimmer guy isn't. Jealousy and envy, two unavoidable things since the dawn of man.


----------



## B-Mer (Feb 24, 2005)

i messed up my attempt at quoting, sorry


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

It is quite alright young padwon, if you do it again though......


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> well at leat you guys don't get hte **** I do in my black convertible in ohio. people do things that endager my freaking life on the road. The dirty looks from older people and people swerving behind you left and right for a mile (to get your attention) is nothing. think about being on the highway in a stand still (going about 5 mph in a traffic jam) - and have an accord who was tail gaiting you for a few miles giong 85, stay about 1/2 mile behind you with nobody in between. He guns on the accelerator while youre stopped watchign in your rear view mirror. you see him coming at 110+ easily, and at hte last second he slams on his brakes. you hear his tires squeal. he comes within inches of the rear of your car, adn then honks. you raise you rhadn to say "wtf?" and he waves back. Then you notice close and he's balding and is having a mid life crisis and is only in his accord and not a BMW.
> 
> Not dissing accords, I like the car a lot - but give me a ****ing break.
> 
> -ELmO


Damn I would move somewhere else rather than put up with a bunch of Ohio hillbillies.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

AS IF IL IS ANY BETTER!! SIT DOWN YOUNG PADWAN BEFORE I SICK ANAKIN ON YOU.

use the force luke.

What's wrong with me!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

elmalloc said:


> AS IF IL IS ANY BETTER!! SIT DOWN YOUNG PADWAN BEFORE I SICK ANAKIN ON YOU.
> 
> use the force luke.
> 
> What's wrong with me!


Chicago may not be the greatest place in the world to live but I'd take it over Toledo any day.

I work with someone who is originally from Ohio, every time she comes back after visiting she makes some comment on what a hillbilly state it is.


----------



## Falke (Apr 30, 2005)

Even my sister is jealous of my Bimmer. 'Sall good though, its the open, honest jealousy that means she's really happy for me.

"Oh, one last thing Sis." I open the moon roof. (which is like the ultimate in swanky for our family :thumbup: :bigpimp: )

"Oooh! Bruddah, I -so- hate you now. Thats it, I gotta get out of this car."

 She's a sweety.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

For all you Star Wars geek wannabe's, it's Padawan.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> Chicago may not be the greatest place in the world to live but I'd take it over Toledo any day.
> 
> I work with someone who is originally from Ohio, every time she comes back after visiting she makes some comment on what a hillbilly state it is.


YOU're IN EVANSTON NOT CHICAGO.

I HATE HOW EVERYONE WHO LIVES "NEAR" CHICAGO SAYS THEY LIVE IN CHICAGO. I LIVE IN DETROIT THEN.
I LIVE IN COLUMBUS, CINCINATTI, AND CLEVELAND.

YOUR SISTER JUST HAS HILL BILLY FRIENDS.

OVER AND OUT SON (MY FORMER PADAWAN),
ELmO


----------

